

Ask HN: Review my app startup, www.chance.fm - abgupta

Hi guys, Chance is an app wholly built on top of Twitter, which we built to improve the Twitter experience itself.<p>It enables short video interactions between Twitter users.<p>So I&#x27;d like feedback on what the HN community thinks about Chance and how you all might find value in using it! Thank you!<p>Abhijit Gupta
Founder &amp; CEO, Chance.<p>P.S. - We are YC rejects :) Hopefully they got it wrong with us.
======
sdesol
First you need to add a space (or two as my preference) for "video.Make" on
your landing page.

The second thing and I think the reason why you were rejected from YC was you
never showed how your application would increases your users chances of
interacting with their idols. I think one of the questions that was part of
the YC application was "is your product a chicken and egg thing".

How did you answer this question? What makes "tweets" from "Chance" that much
more discernible from other twitter posts.

In your video you promised a better way to get your idols attention but you
never explained how.

~~~
abgupta
Thanks for your feedback.

Here's our answer to YC app on the chicken & egg issue:

Our idea does face a chicken-and-egg problem although not in the typical
sense.

The 2 groups of users on Chance are Influencers (chickens) & Followers (eggs).

Since Chance is built on top of Twitter - a Follower is able tweet video
requests to any Influencer through the Chance app, even if that Influencer has
never used Chance before.

Through these Follower requests, the entrance of even just a handful of
Influencers (chickens) into Chance has the potential to pull in 100s or even
1000s more Followers into Chance (eggs).

So our strategy initially will be to focus on getting: A) Followers to request
a chance with any of their Influencers already on Twitter. B) To get pre-
subscribed Influencers to broadcast/tweet their availability on Chance, which
would immediately pull their followers in.

------
aswin8728
I agree with sdesol. Why should I use this app when I can just tweet a
celebrity from my account? What is the advantage of doing it this way?
Wouldn't the celebrity also need to have a Chance account in order for them to
respond in this way?

~~~
abgupta
Hi aswin8728

So the Influencer would see the video request come in on Twitter where he can
view it in line OR click the link and view it on a unique landing page.

There's a call-to-action in both options that prompts the Influencer to
download the app in order to reply..

Here's an example of this already happening -
[https://www.chance.fm/w/679/](https://www.chance.fm/w/679/)

